# New ladder stand?



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Im new to bow hunting ( well new to hunting actually ) and I got a Gorilla ladder stand last xmas. It just seems really heavy to be carrying around and setting up in different locations. Is this typical? Should I just go out and maybe buy a climbing stand? They seem more portable friendly.

Thanks


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ladder stands aren't made for thick woods imo. I won't even waste my money on something that's gonna break my back like that because I'm on the move quite a bit and a ladder stand just doesn't work for doing a different set-up every week or two. Look into the Summit line of stands, they're very durable and not too hard to carry around in the woods.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a ladder stand that was given to me for Christmas about 9 years ago. It's never been assembled or used for the following reasons: I don't have a place where I can put it up and use all season, and my Summit Viper is a great stand for how/where I hunt.

I really like the light weight, comfort, and mobility of my Viper.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Ladders aren't really made to be carrying around and moving. Mynards does have some for $60 though that are pretty nice. If you want to be portable I'd get a climber, but make sure you've got the trees to do it. The trees around these parts just dont work well with climbers. Could always get climbing sticks and a hang on too.

I could find a spot for that ladder stand Danimal. :lol:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Bowtechin,

You want to come to MD and pick it up?? :lol:

BTW, it's a Warren&Sweat with a wood platform and a swivel seat that has a railing attached to the seat.

I do agree that different areas do require different stand types.

I also have a small hang on stand that gets used once every 5 years, to remind me to find trees for my climber!!!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I just had two trucks in Baltimore last week! 

The climbers just don't work in my area here in Nebraska. Trees aren't straight enough, lot of oak,cwood, etc.


----------

